
Scalable System Design Patterns - r11t
http://horicky.blogspot.com/2010/10/scalable-system-design-patterns.html
======
Mpdreamz
As a programmer the saying "A picture says more then a thousand words" often
feels like a fallacy but Ricky Ho has a history of illustrating his points
beautifully. His nosql patterns post is another very good read:
<http://horicky.blogspot.com/2009/11/nosql-patterns.html>

